# Welding Certification test



## Charley Davidson (Jun 20, 2013)

Taking my first welding certification test tomorrow. It will be a but joint & bend tested. I'm a bit nervous as my eye sight is terrible and but joints are my worst welds because of that. Not sure of the details yet on exactly what the spec are for this test.


----------



## OlCatBob (Jun 20, 2013)

Charley,
I'll be the first to wish you the best of luck!
Bob


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good luck!!! When I got both of mine, I was nervous as all get out!!  Good luck! What process are you certifying to?

Chris


----------



## Ray C (Jun 21, 2013)

Good luck.  You'll do fine.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 21, 2013)

Charlie, delete all the cookies in your mind, go there positive butts there will always be a strong and weak area its expected, years ago on mine,
it was overhead welding a/c and electric gas pipes my weak point but I came through course I good see then.  Heads up you will do fine.
samuel


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you pass-------------- ??????????????????


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 21, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Did you pass-------------- ??????????????????



I would like to say yes but won't know till the results come back from the lab in a week or two.

The test was a G1 AWS D11  Photos show each of my passes My boss did say he was impressed and proud of me and he's not easily impressed with others welds. Surprisingly I struggled the least of the other 5 employees with much more experience.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 21, 2013)

We'll take that as a pass.  -And if not, you'll clinch it next time.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 21, 2013)

Dang I remember just last year your welds looked like mine----- you have come a LONG way.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 21, 2013)

They look ok to me Charley, I took mine over 30 years ago mine was for structural steel and plate up to 3" thick. Those test arn't all that bad.

My eyes are so bad now I couldn't pass a pee test.:rofl:

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I'm embarrassed to admit it but I failed my test. Failed on penetration, we were told they would be bend tested & not x-rayed but that was not the case. But out of 8 employees & the former foreman (bad parting) only 4 passed including the foreman on a 3G the 2 guys that have been there the longest 1 passes with no exceptions, 2 passes with some porosity, the other failed same as me but were more experienced welders one welding for over 30 years. We get to take it again next week along with a 3G


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't feel bad, Charley. Lots of people fail a time or two before getting it. Just look at it as a live-fire practice. Now you won't have the nervousness, so it should be easy to concentrate on the quality. Practice all you can. Too bad there's not a good way to do your own X-ray tests.


----------



## macrnr (Jun 30, 2013)

Get some cheater lenses for your hood. It makes a huge difference if you can see your weld, particularly if you are struggling with penetration.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 30, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Well I'm embarrassed to admit it but I failed my test. Failed on penetration, we were told they would be bend tested & not x-rayed but that was not the case. But out of 8 employees & the former foreman (bad parting) only 4 passed including the foreman on a 3G the 2 guys that have been there the longest 1 passes with no exceptions, 2 passes with some porosity, the other failed same as me but were more experienced welders one welding for over 30 years. We get to take it again next week along with a 3G




there is no shame in failure, unless the failure is in getting back on the horse.
try again after some intense practice, you'll do fine!!


----------



## Tamper84 (Jul 2, 2013)

No shame in failing a test!! You can't be a weldor if you have never busted out on a test!! I know I have busted!!! Are you having problems seeing because of the smoke?

Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Went back and looked at your pictures. If I can offer any advice, it looks like one bead(can't tell which pass it was on from m phone) you put it more on the bevel then on the previous pass. I'd say, that's where you might have had a penetration problem at. 

Hope that helps,
Chris


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 15, 2013)

Charley, were those test welded with a backing strip or open root? Were you provided with a written procedure that outlined the parameters of the testing criteria? Also I reckon that was A-36 plate and I did not see what electrodes you welded these with, but as others have said, don't sweat it and just practice more and try different angles with rod positioning and perhaps in puddle oscillations.

Good Luck


----------

